# debugging ifconfig vlan



## iclis (Oct 10, 2022)

Hello, community.

Seeking help/guidance from more experienced folks.
Issue: cannot create specific vlan interface. Surprisingly for me it does create all, but vlan 6 from configuration below.


```
root@core01:/home/ # cat /etc/rc.conf | grep ifconfig
ifconfig_igb0_name="wan up"
ifconfig_igb1_name="lan up"
ifconfig_wan="SYNCDHCP"
ifconfig_lan="inet 10.0.0.1/24 up"
ifconfig_lan_2="inet 10.0.2.1/24 vlan 2 vlandev lan description users up"
ifconfig_lan_3="inet 10.0.3.1/24 vlan 3 vlandev lan description management up"
ifconfig_lan_6="ether up"
ifconfig_lan_9="inet 10.0.9.1/24 vlan 9 vlandev lan description guests up"
ifconfig_lan_10="inet 10.0.10.1/24 vlan 10 vlandev lan description iot up"
ifconfig_lan_99="inet 10.0.99.1/24 vlan 99 vlandev lan description dmz up"
ifconfig_lan_100="inet 10.0.100.1/24 vlan 100 vlandev lan description iptv up"
ifconfig_igb0="ether -rxcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum -txcsum6 -lro -tso -vlanhwtso"
ifconfig_igb1="ether -rxcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum -txcsum6 -lro -tso -vlanhwtso"
```

It does say that interface is existing, but actually it isn't, so I'm really confused.


```
root@core01:/home/ # ifconfig lan.6 create vlan 6 vlandev lan up
ifconfig: interface lan.6 already exists
root@core01:/home/ # ifconfig lan.6 up
ifconfig: interface lan.6 does not exist
root@core01:/home/ # ifconfig -a ether
wan: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=4e527bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan: flags=8863<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=4e507bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
igb2: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=4e527bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether d0:50:99:c9:5b:XX
igb3: flags=8822<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=4e527bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,WOL_MAGIC,VLAN_HWFILTER,VLAN_HWTSO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether d0:50:99:c9:5b:XX
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
options=680003<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6>
wan.6: flags=8842<BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.2: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: users
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.3: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: management
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.9: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: guests
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.10: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: iot
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.99: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: dmz
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
lan.100: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        description: iptv
options=4600703<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,NOMAP>
        ether b4:96:91:0d:bd:XX
```

Trying to debug it during the boot, but sadly not a lot is being told:






Anyone have ideas how to dig deeper and figure it out? 
Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 10, 2022)

Use a different notation.


```
vlans_igb0="2 3 6 9"
ifconfig_igb0_2="inet .... " 
ifconfig_igb0_3="inet ... "
ifconfig_igb0_6="inet ... "
ifconfig_igb0_9="inet ... "
```

There is no need to set `vlan X vlandev ...` because that's what the `vlans_igb0` already does.


iclis said:


> but vlan 6 from configuration below.


It's an error.

```
ifconfig_lan_6="ether up"
```
Should be:

```
ifconfig_lan_6="up"
```

Same here:

```
ifconfig_igb0="ether -rxcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum -txcsum6 -lro -tso -vlanhwtso"
ifconfig_igb1="ether -rxcsum -rxcsum6 -txcsum -txcsum6 -lro -tso -vlanhwtso"
```
These are dodgy too, remove the `ether`. Besides the fact these should be `ifconfig_lan` and `ifconfig_wan`, you already have those defined, setting them twice simply overrules the settings of the first. Remember, rc.conf is in essence a shell script that only contains variables.


```
#!/bin/sh

foo=BAR
foo=bar

echo $foo
```


----------



## iclis (Nov 22, 2022)

Late, but to the topic - thank you SirDice, that resolved the issue. Appreciate your support.


----------

